# Foggy Mountain Guide Services



## 35rem (Dec 19, 2012)

Alright, so I finally booked a bear hunting trip for next fall for my father and myself .  I decided to go with Wayne Bosowicz of Foggy Mountain Guide Services in Maine.  I've read a lot of good things about Wayne.  My question is has anyone here used FMGS before and if so, how was their experience?


----------



## John Porter (Dec 20, 2012)

I have never hunted with Wayne but do know him. He is a very reputable guide and they have some smoking baits. He is looked up to by the Maine Warden Service Biologist.. You wont go wrong by hunting with Foggy Mountain..


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you hunting with dogs or over bait, if you want to hunt behind dogs, I highly recomend trackdown kennels and guide service in Fort Kent Maine, I use to stay with these people when I worked up their, they are some good straight up people, they do over bait hunts also. They are located in Aroostok county. north west maine.


----------



## 35rem (Dec 20, 2012)

This hunt is going to be over bait.


----------



## scottc (Dec 26, 2012)

I hunted with him about 5 years ago. I shot a 200 lb, almost 6 ft bear on the first night with my bow. My friend didn't score but should have. I have nothing but good things to say about him, and his operation.


----------



## 35rem (Dec 28, 2012)

Scottc, what was the weather like when you were there?


----------



## John Porter (Jan 18, 2013)

Be prepared to sit in temps ranging from 30-- 95 is what I tell everyone about Maine.. Never can tell whats going to happen from day to day..


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jan 19, 2013)

Didn't hunt with him but to second John Porters advice we hunted the 3rd week of Sept. and every evening except two were in the mid to upper 70's and sometimes 8o's. Only one evening had anything close to what it should have been. Every night the baits were hit but with the warm temps. the bears were still feeding on grass and such and weren't coming into the bait early (mine did 2 nights though).
We were using Oxbow Lodge btw.


----------



## sneaking squanto (Feb 22, 2013)

I've heard good things from these guys..


----------



## cotton top (Jun 5, 2013)

hunted with Wayne many years ago, he's the real deal. whether you go with hounds or bait Wayne will treat you right. He has been doing it many years. I killed one on our trip. cotton top


----------



## VenisonMan (Jun 22, 2013)

I love hearing these stories.


----------



## 35rem (Sep 25, 2013)

*update*

I wanted to give an update on my experience with Foggy Mountain Guide Service.  First of all, I have to say that Wayne Bosowicz is first class.  One of my concerns was that once you send in your check you won't hear from them.  This was alleviated when Wayne called personally several times to check up.  I wanted to ship my rifle fedex and Wayne put me in touch with his gunsmith so I could send them to him.  When my father and I arrived on Sunday, Wayne was sitting out on the front porch of our lodging waiting for all of the hunters to arrive.  His guides told me that he constantly worries until everyone arrives safely.  We were immediately treated to a fantastic meal and got to meet all of the guides and other hunters.  The guide my father and I were assigned to was great.  Bob was very accommodating as to whether you wanted a blind of a stand.  The property that Wayne hunts in this area consists of 400,000 acres of private land with an estimate of over 30,000 bears.  I got in my stand Monday after lunch and had a bear down within 2.5 hours .  The rest of my week was spend sightseeing and talking with the guides and other hunters.  Obviously, this is hunting.  There's no guaranteed kill, but if you want to go to a place and hunt with serious bear hunters who work very hard to get it done for you, then I highly recommend Foggy Mountain.


----------



## scottc (Sep 25, 2013)

Glad you had a safe and successful trip. Wayne is great guy and is litterly the bear man, the properties he has acsess to are awesome . How big of a bear did you get


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Sep 26, 2013)

That's awesome Man congrats!! Upload pics if you can! Glad you got one!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats!!!

Is Wayne on here? He needs to share some of those Maine tactics with us GA boys!


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 26, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Is Wayne on here? He needs to share some of those Maine tactics with us GA boys!



Can't use those tactics in Ga. it's a shame too, I've ran across all kinds of those barrells in the woods up there deer hunting.Maine has it going on!


----------

